# LFTS 11/7



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Corn fields coming down on both sides of me. Looks like I’ll be here for a while. Gotta pick the boys up from school at 2:30 and then hope to get right back out here…. It could be an outstanding day!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KevinHort (Nov 3, 2020)

Yankee#1 said:


> Thanks all, some great pics this morning. Y’all are helping - or silently killing - all of us stuck in the office…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Can definitely confirm.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

KevinHort said:


> Can definitely confirm.


Silently killing.....


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

GoBluehunter said:


> Silently killing.....


Me too. I'll get out Thursday through next Wednesday.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Big zero for me this morning. I think we have over pressured these deer the last 4 days. 600 acres, 5 guys... if not that then I don't know what it is
..

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice morning but no deer came through shooting lane.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Up to 8 DnF’s now. I like all the doe activity. Some of these doe looked like the mythical 200#’er.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just saw 2 8 pts. A 1.5 and a 2.5. Both within 45 yds. This stand has been best for midday cruisers so hopefully it gets good here soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Small buck and a couple doe about 1/2 hour ago. Have some deer bedded 80yds away


----------



## Natedog3612 (3 mo ago)

Good luck to all going out today. Going to head out after school, hoping to knock down a nice one.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

November 7th didn't disappoint, crazy action this morning. Saw about 10 deer, only one was a doe and three are shooters.


----------



## ikesnipecity (Jun 28, 2016)

In the middle of an all day sit here in Antrim County. Doe and fork this morning. Windy and a lil chilly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Couple bucks chasing does for last 30min, no shooters 4pt & 6pt. Finally some action!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

BIL shot a 5/6pt near the stand I hunted last night. No pass through and no blood. Thinks he shot it right behind the shoulder in the boiler room but couldn't verify the direction the deer went in. Went down and helped look briefly but had to work. I'm thinking he shot further back than he remembers and that deer is plugged up. They're gonna have to stumble on him or find some blood to make it happen.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I’m going to give it until about 1130am then head in for some lunch and get back on stand around 2.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Wind is switching more out of the north so I slipped into a different stand. 3 years ago today I shot a nice 10 out of this stand a little after 12. 

Saw 10 deer, 1 decent buck and a coyote this morning. Nothing closer than 75









Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Buck down! Bedded down with 2 does in the middle of AG field that i was hunting before light. Doe chasing came my way and let the arrow fly! Such a nice AM!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

@Ieatshrooms damn what a pass! You will be rewarded 

@bigbucks160 beautiful deer lots of potential!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Chisej said:


> View attachment 864917
> 
> 
> Buck down! Bedded down with 2 does in the middle of AG field that i was hunting before light. Doe chasing came my way and let the arrow fly! Such a nice AM!


Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Chisej said:


> View attachment 864917
> 
> 
> Buck down! Bedded down with 2 does in the middle of AG field that i was hunting before light. Doe chasing came my way and let the arrow fly! Such a nice AM!


Congrats Chisej !


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Back on stand I’m hoping all this doe activity translates into buck activity. Good luck this afternoon guys.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Could be worse! Could be a laid up cripple bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not down here these hillbillies swear 200# doe on da hoof. Lol


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Had an interesting morning. Public on the ground, woods, clearcut transition between bedding, with a scrape line. 4pt and spike cruised by slow behind me at about 25. Coyote at 30 before that. Then a large bobcat went by up in the clearcut. Neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 more does out feeding


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sat til noon and nothing else showed since 10. I'm thinking I'd like to shoot whoever did this.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Got corn?

I just hope the guy who leases my field gets it picked off soon. I can' t shoot what I can' t see....


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

onlinebiker said:


> View attachment 864959
> 
> Got corn?
> 
> I just hope the guy who leases my field gets it picked off soon. I can' t shoot what I can' t see....


You don’t have a mandatory harvest date, unless restricted by weather, in your lease? Overly generous to the farmer, hope he lets you hunt some of his property in return…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Had to get down at 1:00 to head home for a quick change and pick the boys up from school. They are about half done with the corn field and the big one that I saw this morning came out and headed to the other woods in the section. 

Had another broken up wide 9 point come out to and I ended up having a neat encounter with him when I got down. Went to the edge of the field and he stood there facing away from me staring at what I assumed was a hot doe in the fence row. Wind was in my favor, so I snuck along the edge and closed about 80 yards in a matter of a minute or two. Got within 20 yards and came to a full draw as he turned broadside. Decided he wasn’t the one that I wanted to end my season on, so I let down and started to video. He definitely had more on his mind.


View attachment 864975



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ended up calling it after D&D managed to run around and loud enough that any deer in the county would have avoided the area. Hoping tomorrow I can get a bit of luck for a change....how about an undisturbed sit??


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I’m in ! Good luck tonight guys 👍🏻


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks like I'm in for an all-dayer. Have had deer around me for every minute since first light. Could never get out mid-day without bumping at least six deer.

Here's hoping my stiffening back is rewarded with something to shoot this afternoon!


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

Been in my blind for about an hour in Lenawee County
Had to go help my buddy recover a nice 9 pt. this morning.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Buckled in after quick lunch break. Corn is being cut as I speak across the street to my north. Time too say some prayers and enjoy this beautiful afternoon. Good luck all


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had a doe and two fawns come through. First things I've seen since 9 besides turkeys 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

This warm sunshine is making me drowsy glad I’m buckled in.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Went to a different property by port sanilac. Let's see what this afternoon brings


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Climbed in right before 2:00, the wind is right for this tree so I will give it a try. This could be my last afternoon bow sit of the year. I have tomorrow morning and then I need to head east for home. Got to work for two days then I’m off next week to gun hunt. It’s been a tough one no doubt and it’s went by way to fast. Good luck all shoot straight. !
Flight


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Yankee#1 said:


> You don’t have a mandatory harvest date, unless restricted by weather, in your lease? Overly generous to the farmer, hope he lets you hunt some of his property in return…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Naw.. He' s a good kid. Known him since he was in diapers. His son and grandson now do a lot of the work... ( when did I get OLD??). They know hunting is a priority and they keep it in mind. He won' t till it under until I'm done hunting....

It saves him fuel costs for drying waiting... I just hope it doesn't rain hard and turn things to goo....

I can live with corn up... Don't like it - but give and take....


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’m tucked in next to my largest food plots.
Pics aren’t loading


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Been in the stand for 5 minutes and already got busted by this big fella!
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

The wind is finally right for this stand. Hung it about 15 months ago and have never sat in it until today. Snuck in at 11. Slow so far but things should pick up soon. This is where the shooter was this morning. Hopefully he'll be back.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

onlinebiker said:


> Naw.. He' s a good kid. Known him since he was in diapers. His son and grandson now do a lot of the work... ( when did I get OLD??). They know hunting is a priority and they keep it in mind. He won' t till it under until I'm done hunting....
> 
> It saves him fuel costs for drying waiting... I just hope it doesn't rain hard and turn things to goo....
> 
> I can live with corn up... Don't like it - but give and take....


What I’d make him do is no till. Heck with that turning dirt. My farmer hasn’t tilled my ground for 12 years and he usually cover crops it with rye, oats, turnips, radishes, etc. this year he cover cropped the corn with rye I doubt he’ll get a cover crop in my beans because they haven’t been harvested yet due to the fact they were double cropped with winter wheat. The beans are coming out this week they had to get a new bean head they’ve been waiting on. And ya no way I’m having my farmer sign a contract that states when he has to get it out unless that farmer is doing Bill Gates’ ground.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Shot released, it happened very fast. Got a complete pass through and heard crashing about 100 yds away. I see my bolt gonna check it out soon. Could see blood coming out the opposite side of the entrance as he ran by me. I pretty sure a solid double lung hit.


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

back on stand in GT county. Bumped two bedded down at the top of this ridge line hanging a camera a little while ago. Hopefully I didn’t spoil em too bad.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> What I’d make him do is no till. Heck with that turning dirt. My farmer hasn’t tilled my ground for 12 years and he usually cover crops it with rye, oats, turnips, radishes, etc. this year he cover cropped the corn with rye I doubt he’ll get a cover crop in my beans because they haven’t been harvested yet due to the fact they were double cropped with winter wheat. The beans are coming out this week they had to get a new bean head they’ve been waiting on. And ya no way I’m having my farmer sign a contract that states when he has to get it out unless that farmer is doing Bill Gates’ ground.


Did sound a little odd to have something like that in the contract. The farmer that leases our ground I believe does somewhere in the neighborhood of 2000 acres and they start harvest when the crops are ready like most I would assume. We are near the last field in their rotation so some years the corn is up during gun but most not. It's still up as of today and if I'm being honest I hope it stays up. Maybe a few bucks will make it through opening day. What I don't like is what our neighbors seem to do quite a bit. Run their combines in our section on Nov 15th. 

They slaughter the bucks.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm 22 yards from my favorite scrape in Ohio. Met some real nice people on thr public today, just wanted to mention that because a lot of guys have bad experiences. 

Vsmorgantown, I wish you the best of luck and hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Deer chasing all over these oak ridges. Looking for a giant yooper 9 thats #1 on my hit list.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> Shot released, it happened very fast. Got a complete pass through and heard crashing about 100 yds away. I see my bolt gonna check it out soon. Could see blood coming out the opposite side of the entrance as he ran by me. I pretty sure a solid double lung hit.


Awesome!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Couple Couple sets of fawns wandering around. Where's their mommas with their dates 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Waiting on pics Vsmorgantown! Been up since 3:00. Corn is still up here. In a swale that bisects two fields. This has traditionally been a good rut stand and a good evening so we’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I bailed at 11:30 and relocated at 2:00 after some lunch.
Pretty sloooooow


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

November 7 has always been my favorite day to be in the woods. Was able to knock down my biggest buck this morning!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Forgot my phone this morn😠


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

dafalls said:


> November 7 has always been my favorite day to be in the woods. Was able to knock down my biggest buck this morning!
> 
> View attachment 864981


Very nice congratulations on a fine buck !
Flight


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

dafalls said:


> November 7 has always been my favorite day to be in the woods. Was able to knock down my biggest buck this morning!
> 
> View attachment 864981


Congrats dafalls!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

dafalls said:


> November 7 has always been my favorite day to be in the woods. Was able to knock down my biggest buck this morning!
> 
> View attachment 864981


Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

In. 
Hopeful. 
Enjoy the day. 
Good luck.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Just had a really nice 8 point go by at 75 yards. No interest in calls but definantly one id shoot. Now a 4 point. Both just cruising the last 5 min


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Finally in. Work seemed to go on and on and on...


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Beautiful here in Ottawa. Man the shadows get long this time of year. Got in at 3:30. Had a decent 8 trailing a doe at 3 pm on cam 20 yards east of my platform. Mixed group of 27 turkeys just fed through. Feels good out here tonight. Little wind and crispness in the air. Tired of passing, feels like a good night to shoot a buck.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

monjorrow said:


> Nice buck came in chasing a doe hard and fighting off 3 smaller bucks. Shot him at 13yrds but shot was back and he walked off slowly. Going to sit till dark and check arrow and most likely wait till morning to track.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Good call, I shot one Friday night and it was a low liver hit. Buck was still alive in a bed 13.5 hours later the next morning when I had to finish him off. Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grabbed lunch and switched spots. Setup on a the end of a woodlot that connects 2 others up wind of me. Been in since 1, one doe just came through a ways out. Need one to work through this pinch downwind of this bedding


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Ac338 said:


> Just got busted by a doe peeing off of my stand. We made eye contact mid stream, didn’t bother me but she didn’t seem to like it. Hopefully she ran off to tell her boyfriend on me and he comes in looking for a fight.


Probably wasn't up to her standards 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Got a late start at 4, but the 450 is sighted in. Pretty calm here and very crunchy leaves. Shouldn't be any problem hearing them.


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

BucksandDucks said:


> Probably wasn't up to her standards
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My excuse is the cold wind.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

You won't believe this. I just drove out to my public spot to hang a deer stand to get ready for the gun opener (I know it was supposed to be done a month ago but I don't think these deer will notice), I didn't bring my bow, and this dude, along with a number of does he's chasing, are perfectly visible from the parking lot. To make it even better, the damn stand didn't come with the wrenches needed to assemble it. I sure hope he survives a few more days. Picture perfect buck.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> You won't believe this. I just drove out to my public spot to hang a deer stand to get ready for the gun opener (I know it was supposed to be done a month ago but I don't think these deer will notice), I didn't bring my bow, and this dude, along with a number of does he's chasing, are perfectly visible from the parking lot. To make it even better, the damn stand didn't come with the wrenches needed to assemble it. I sure hope he survives a few more days. Picture perfect buck.
> View attachment 865001
> View attachment 865002
> 
> ...


I zoom in on the trees above the bucks rump in the lower picture and it looks like someone setting there?


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> You won't believe this. I just drove out to my public spot to hang a deer stand to get ready for the gun opener (I know it was supposed to be done a month ago but I don't think these deer will notice), I didn't bring my bow, and this dude, along with a number of does he's chasing, are perfectly visible from the parking lot. To make it even better, the damn stand didn't come with the wrenches needed to assemble it. I sure hope he survives a few more days. Picture perfect buck.
> View attachment 865001
> View attachment 865002
> 
> ...


Do you see the same thing I see in the bottom picture?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

One small doe and this guy, I’m not going to lie I was standing and thought about it long and hard. Its been tough here and I haven’t seen any older bucks…..hope I’m rewarded later.
Flight


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

1st deer this evening is a young 8 point


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> I zoom in on the trees above the bucks rump in the lower picture and it looks like someone setting there?


You're right! Holy cow, I was so wrapped up in staring at the deer that I didn't notice. 

I never left the parking lot. I was watching it at 50x zoom through my phone camera. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> You won't believe this. I just drove out to my public spot to hang a deer stand to get ready for the gun opener (I know it was supposed to be done a month ago but I don't think these deer will notice), I didn't bring my bow, and this dude, along with a number of does he's chasing, are perfectly visible from the parking lot. To make it even better, the damn stand didn't come with the wrenches needed to assemble it. I sure hope he survives a few more days. Picture perfect buck.
> View attachment 865001
> View attachment 865002
> 
> ...


This guy is probably thinking move along dude.


----------



## mudpuppy carleton (Mar 2, 2006)

To cool 

Sent from my moto g stylus (2021) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> This guy is probably thinking move along dude.
> 
> View attachment 865006


Haha, I hope he's on the forum and we can get his play by play of Mac trying to put together a stand in the parking lot.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Haha, I hope he's on the forum and we can get his play by play of Mac trying to put together a stand in the parking lot.


Lol. I didn't get that far. I opened it up and went, ah ****. I looked up at movement and was watching some does when that buck made himself known. I probably blew that guy's hunt and I feel badly for that but it was unintentional and I'll feel much better about it if I run into that buck with an arrow.  

I'm REALLY glad that I didn't go to set the stand and completely screw him. I didn't realize anybody else was hunting as I was the only vehicle in the parking lot. He must have come in off of the private. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Somebody turned on the night light.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> One small doe and this guy, I’m not going to lie I was standing and thought about it long and hard. Its been tough here and I haven’t seen any older bucks…..hope I’m rewarded later.
> Flight
> View attachment 865003


Oh man. I would have let one fly.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Little better look at buck I posted last night. Brother got him tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

dafalls said:


> November 7 has always been my favorite day to be in the woods. Was able to knock down my biggest buck this morning!
> 
> View attachment 864981


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son was in for an all day sit and around 4:20 this fella chased a couple does under him and he sealed the deal on his first archery kill.
> Couldn’t be prouder!
> View attachment 865034
> View attachment 865035
> ...


Great first! Congrats 👏


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son was in for an all day sit and around 4:20 this fella chased a couple does under him and he sealed the deal on his first archery kill.
> Couldn’t be prouder!
> View attachment 865034
> View attachment 865035
> ...


Congrats to you and your son!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> I know the feeling, had to let r rip a couple times today. Always troubling trying to pee out of a tree stand through 4 layers
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That and if you have a compression base layer on no matter how much u Shakey Shakey it holds some somewhere in there and a drizzle comes out when you put it back in the holster


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats to All Q Family!!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

C


QDMAMAN said:


> My son was in for an all day sit and around 4:20 this fella chased a couple does under him and he sealed the deal on his first archery kill.
> Couldn’t be prouder!
> View attachment 865034
> View attachment 865035
> ...


Great photos! Congrats to your son!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son was in for an all day sit and around 4:20 this fella chased a couple does under him and he sealed the deal on his first archery kill.
> Couldn’t be prouder!
> View attachment 865034
> View attachment 865035
> ...


Congrats


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a first tonight, I never observed a buck with a doe like this before. I seen the doe at 5, then quickly noticed the buck behind. She just fed normally, and he always just stayed 10 yards behind her and fed also and did some rubbing. She never seemed annoyed, and he never got aggressive or try to mount. Then they decide to bed 20 yards from me right before dark which sucked. I waited an hour before getting down in my climber. They must have left without me noticing. As I'm about to the ground I hear deer coming, Im making terrible noise in one of the shaggy barked trees. It didn't seem to bother them a bit. I flashlighted them, it was a doe and fawn about 15 yards away. Must be that the climber noise against wood don't bother the deer to bad?? Buck is in lower center of pic.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

protectionisamust said:


> Obviously not the same deer but closest to the angle I shot him. Red dot is where I think i hit him (or damn close) with 8-10" penatration. Neighbor who say him thinks his shouldern is broke. Means the fixed magnus head is still in him. Any vessals in that area?
> 
> I think non lethal which makes me sick but hasnt moved 50 yards in over 2 hours.


Your buck could carry a broken shoulder. He has more problem than that it seems.

Not saying the following picture is accurate. 
My first bow buck was on the other side (forward) of the leg from your picture. Rear of brisket. Chest filled with blood while deer went a quarter mile roughly to bed.
I bumped him leaving in the dark I believe . He dropped a few yards from his bed.


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

This guy came out in the last 30 minutes of light chasing and pushing like crazy. Stand was just a little to far away from the right spot. That changes at noon tomorrow.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Yankee, Phone isnt quoting. Hes bedded next to a really thick and nasty area. I really thought about stalkinh but wind wasnt good where he was laying and affraid of bumping and him runninh into a rats nest.


If yotes aren’t an issue, it’s going to be plenty cold enough to wait until morning - he may be frozen but he’ll be dead if that BH is cutting every time he moves.

You know the area and saw the buck, don’t take too much advice from us armchair QBs…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Double lunged him and he still ran about 150yds. The hunt all day was really super fun had action pretty much all day long until I left to take an hour break to get some work done and phone calls made then was back on stand around 130 and then end up shooting that deer around 2:45 PM. I’ve got some really stud bucks running around here and he’s definitely not one of them but my youthful exuberance and heart pumping got the best of me and I thought if he gives me a chance I’m taking him and I did and I don’t regret it. The older I get the more I want to relive that youthful excitement and fun I felt back in my younger days. The track was easy lots of blood everywhere I loaded him up into my tractor and ended up getting that stuck on a hillside and had to leave that, my tractor, in the woods on three wheels until my buddy and neighbor came over to pull me out with his skid steer. Lol. Super fun evening, super happy with my buck and I wish everyone nothing but success and I am so grateful and thankful and blessed and I thank the Lord every day for every opportunity I have to experience His wondrous world. Good luck all!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Exit








Entrance


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

vsmorgantown said:


> Exit
> View attachment 865063
> 
> Entrance
> View attachment 865062


Congrats on a dandy


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

dafalls said:


> November 7 has always been my favorite day to be in the woods. Was able to knock down my biggest buck this morning!
> 
> View attachment 864981


Congrats on your buck he’s a beauty! Well done.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Exit
> View attachment 865063
> 
> Entrance
> View attachment 865062


Congrats VSMORGANTOWN !


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> My son was in for an all day sit and around 4:20 this fella chased a couple does under him and he sealed the deal on his first archery kill.
> Couldn’t be prouder!
> View attachment 865034
> View attachment 865035
> ...


Congrats to you and the family T!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 865058
> 
> View attachment 865061
> 
> ...


That right there sums up what it all about!!! That moment when your body is overtaken and your mind focused on one thing and not the things happening I your life... 




Well done great deer


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 865062





vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 865058
> 
> View attachment 865061
> 
> ...


Nice buck and a grateful hunter. 
I don’t think you can beat that combination. 
Congrats


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Excellent buck and shot VM!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 865058
> 
> View attachment 865061
> 
> ...


Nice buck!


----------

